# Daisy and Dandelion



## hunnybunny63 (Oct 18, 2013)

I haven't been on this forum in many many years!

I lost Daisy (white and brown) 3 years ago when she had been battling neurological problems for 18 months. 

A year later, Dandelion (white and grey) past away over night. She was 8 by then.


I have returned to the forum, as its now been 2 years since I owned a bunny. But its now time to get another one. Will post soon when I have some more news!


----------



## Tauntz (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm sorry about the passing of your two bunnies, Daisy & Dandelion. I have my first bunny girls, Faith & Hope so I am still new to bunnies. I hope that Faith & Hope both have a long bunny life but I know no matter how long or short a time I have with them I will be devastated with their passing. Glad you now feel like you are ready for another bunny! Now that I have had my two bunnies, I simply can't imagine life without a bunny. Also, glad you have come back to RO & will be looking forward to your posts on your new bunny/bunnies! lol


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 18, 2013)

Welcome back. The first two of mine that went to the bridge, 6 months apart was so devastating to me that I didn't post anything about it for almost 4 years, so, you're not alone. They have such a remarkable ability to steal their way into your heart and even though you know they won't be with you forever, it still is devastating.:rainbow:


----------



## zombiesue (Oct 21, 2013)

I took a really long break from a different forum after I lost a rabbit, too, about a year or two. Mourning is hard sometimes. Binky free cuties.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm so sorry for yours loss! RIP Daisy and Dandelion, binky free lil angels.


----------



## DogCatMom (Oct 23, 2013)

What sweet-looking bunnies. Hope you find bunnies to love just as much.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Oct 24, 2013)

Such lovely bunnies, they do creep in there and stay forever. Good to hear you´re ready for another bunny, I´m sure he or she will be very lucky to have you as their slave. Will look forward to more news and pics once you´ve found that special rabbit.


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for all the kind words. Means a lot coming from such like minded people.


----------

